# Ohio Plowers



## pabaker66

I was wondering if there is a Ohio Snow plowing Assoc. or anything like that? I know there is sima but nothing I can find for just Ohio. Your thoughts or comments are welcomed!!!!!!!1


----------



## show-n-go

None that i am aware of. Post up if you find one. The closest thing that i can think of is the ohio thread on here.


----------



## muffy189

I think if there isnt one someone should start one


----------



## NickT

Subscribed, would like to see if this idea can get off the ground without the exorbitant membership costs that SIMA has.


----------



## pabaker66

I would love to start this but I don't even know where to begin! I will do some checking and see what is needed. 

How mant would be interested in this?


----------



## muffy189

pabaker let me know if there is anything i can do id love to help


----------



## NickT

Same here, can do some legwork, govt employee


----------



## ihdriver7088

NickT;1463779 said:


> Subscribed, would like to see if this idea can get off the ground without the exorbitant membership costs that SIMA has.


i'll second that!!!!!


----------



## cwby_ram

I'm in if the costs aren't too high. Keep me updated! Great idea!


----------



## chevyman51

I am in like everyone else said if it aint to expensive


----------



## pabaker66

So here is what i found out that at this point and time seems to suit what we might want to do with out costing any money. My thoughts are that if we have continued interest we will get set up as a "real non-profit".

Question
What is an unincorporated association and how is one formed?



Answer
It is an association of persons. Any number of person can join together, and without sharing any benefits and liabilities can work together for a common goal. Such an association will not have any legal standing and the members will be liable fully to the extent of loss incurred.
It can be formed either on the basis of an oral agreement or a written agreement. Interestingly, if an company loses its corporate veil, it also becomes association of persons and have same liability as an unincorporated

YOUR THOUGHTS?????

I was thinking that if people agree with this method to start out we will just pick a date and time and get together to bs a bit to see what people want to get out of a assoc.

thanks
Paul


----------



## muffy189

sounds interesting to me im in


----------



## kashman

im in let me know what ya need


----------



## born2farm

I'm in. Let me know if I can be of any help getting things set up.


----------



## pabaker66

ok here ggoes try number 1.

How about we meet Wednesday March 28th at 7pm.

I am reserving a meeting room at: On Tap Bar and Grill on state rd. in Cuyahoga falls, Ohio.

We will be able to have some adult beverages and bs a bit. They also have a full menu for apps and food.

I would like to know how many are planning on attending.

I am not sure if you all want this to be formal with a agenda or not but pm me with anything you would like to discuss as a group.

Thanks.


----------



## kashman

im in send me an email with the addy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would like to go. Pm me an address of where it is


----------



## muffy189

ill try to get there


----------



## pabaker66

On Tap
3263 State Road
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44223


----------



## born2farm

Wish I could make it, but I have class 6-8 that night.


----------



## pabaker66

Just a reminder that we ard getting together tomarrow night to try and form a snow plowing assoc. Please come and give your input.

Thanks
Paul Baker


----------



## pabaker66

Well, that was a bust!!!!!


----------



## NickT

Please explain Paul,why was it a bust?


----------



## pabaker66

No one showed up except me! If there is anymore interest in doing something let me know. I would still like to get something going.


----------



## f250man

I feel your pain. Me and a fellow Ohio plow jockey tried to have an Ohio get together for dinner and both times it was a bust. Everyone is all gung ho and then no one shows


----------



## muffy189

i would have loved to come just didnt work with my schedule unfortunatly. i cant belive no one else showed


----------



## muffy189

well its been a while but thought id see if anyone was still interested in getting this started, pabaker you still interested???


----------



## cwby_ram

I'd still be interested, however it's difficult for me to get to far away from here right now. Working like crazy and a wife and kids that want to see me once in awhile. Keep me informed though, maybe once we get toward November or early December.


----------



## born2farm

Im still interested in getting something together. Let me know.


----------



## pabaker66

I am still interested in trying this..... Want me to put something together?


----------



## muffy189

paul go ahead and put something together, what exactly would we like to have this group do?


----------



## pabaker66

First of all I thought it would be cool to just meat each other and exchange war stories.
second I have been a part of othergroups where we pooled some resorces together to get better pricing on different parts and supplies.
Third just kind of exchange different ideas and ways we do things.. NOT pricing or rates...unless you want to (lol).....


----------



## muffy189

that sounds pretty good


----------



## SNOMACHINE

I would be very interested in this


----------



## jonanderson

I found my plow on 4qte.com. They shipped it to me the next day and also have by far the best price around. Free shipping no sales tax is great. Thanks quality truck


----------

